
Internal Email Shows GitHub Plans to Renew ICE Contract - dewey
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjw4az/internal-email-github-plans-to-renew-ice-immigration-customs-enforcement-contract
======
rubyn00bie
I'm pretty pissed off by this, and I'll be moving my private repos (which I'm
sure has zero effect on them but still) somewhere else.

Supporting concentration camps is not something I'm trying to do; especially,
by directly funding their supporters and those profiting off of them. I don't
get a choice with my fucking taxes, but I do get a choice with the rest of my
money.

